# Fin Nipping or Fin Rot??



## Martina (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks to you guys my 8 red serpea tetras are doing fine in my 10 g tank, and also my plants are finally growing. But over the last days I recognized that the back fins of all my fish, with the execption of the biggest one named 'godfather", are fringed, not really bad and all other fins are perfect, whats going on and will these back fins be pretty again? What can I do? Thanks to all of you!!


----------



## kaybee (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi, my tank is about the same age as yours. I am having the same problem with my platys except it happens to them one by one. I wasn't sure if it was disease or "big daddy's" doing and I'm still not completely sure BUT I have noticed a pattern.....only the other males are having it happen....and unfortunately the victims all eventually died. Now I'm down to 5 platys (2 males & 3 females) + Mario the betta. The last remaining male (besides big daddy) has a big bite out of his tail fin but he is almost as big as big daddy and so far seems to be well....so we'll see. 

I was overstocked though so maybe that contributed to the problem.

Kay


----------



## Magdelaine (Apr 9, 2005)

I was a very bad fishy mama to my 10 gallon just before and after my son was born this summer, so there was about 6 weeks between water changes! The water quality was poor, that's for sure. My long finned danios, who chase each other contantly, suddenly had raggedy fins and one died. Since keeping up with the water stuff their fins have grown back but slowly, slowly. I would tend to think that if they get the problem and then die that it's related to water quality and disease, not being picked on.


----------



## kaybee (Aug 12, 2005)

Magdelaine said:


> I was a very bad fishy mama to my 10 gallon just before and after my son was born this summer, so there was about 6 weeks between water changes! The water quality was poor, that's for sure. My long finned danios, who chase each other contantly, suddenly had raggedy fins and one died. Since keeping up with the water stuff their fins have grown back but slowly, slowly. I would tend to think that if they get the problem and then die that it's related to water quality and disease, not being picked on.


That could very well be the case but I'm keeping up on my testing and water changes and the interesting thing about it is the order of death would be just exactly how "Big Daddy Platy" would want it. :-? 

I haven't lost a female, it's striking the males in order of size.

Kay


----------



## Martina (Oct 11, 2005)

Thank you...I did about a 50% water change and added "Stress Coat" as a conditioer to the new water. I also have turned my laptop around so that I can see my fish...it doesnt seem that they are fighting, maybe not anymore - every fish seems to have now its own corner or plant  The only thing for my, I guess, is to take care of the water and hoping that my fish will be pretty again - does anybody know how it takes fin to grow back? Thank you in advance. Martina


----------

